# plumber/handyman in navarre



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Looking for someone to fix the shower fixture in my house most likely easy fix for someone that knows what they are doing and that person is not me


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

I am able to do any home repairs you may need. Give me a call any time. 850-712-7613. 

Scott


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Bump called dorado waiting on a call back


----------

